#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Terminações 3/30/6

## martinscaio1995

Bom dia pessoal.

Preciso de terminações com cadência 3/30/6.

Volumetria alta !!!!!!!!!

Whats:11959140874

----------

